# Someone actually cropped these ears.



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Read the story on this poor gsd!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

EmeryGSD said:


> View attachment 56233
> 
> 
> Read the story on this poor gsd!!!!
> ...


Do you have a link to the story?


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

On another forum. I just found the pic through google. It's not a bad story just stupid they did this.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Don't believe everything (anything?) you read/see on the internet.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...tures/161458-why-you-dont-crop-gsds-ears.html


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

angelas said:


> Don't believe everything (anything?) you read/see on the internet.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...tures/161458-why-you-dont-crop-gsds-ears.html


This pic was posted on another forum. I didn't see it here. Luckily it's not real! I can't recall which one but some people took it. Either way I hope they never do it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Literally scared the crap out of me! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crkwolf (Feb 25, 2013)

When my GSD was about 6 months old, someone actually asked me what did I do to her ears? I thought to myself, you're getting in my face about my dog's ears, you're an idiot, GSD ears are supposed to stand up. Albeit, hers was a little crooked for a bit.


----------

